# NSA protests in Denver yesterday



## cport420 (Jul 5, 2013)

Anybody else see it? Was pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 5, 2013)

link?


----------



## cport420 (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...ce-arrest-two-during-rally-protest-government


----------



## sparky (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't talk about it they are listening.


----------

